# Nota simple



## Jobush (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi,
We are due to sign for our house at the notary on Tuesday.
The nota simple we have been given is dated 21.01.20.
We have asked the solicitor if we will have an up to date one and he said no is this usual.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I presume you mean you are worried about whether a loan has been taken on the property since that date which is january? I am not certain whether it is only though nota simple or if you go to the ayuntamiento. What does the lawyer say? I think someone here will be able to advise you about procedure but I would definitely speak to your lawyer to confirm that no loan has been taken and that a prevent check has been carried out.


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Jobush said:


> Hi,
> We are due to sign for our house at the notary on Tuesday.
> The nota simple we have been given is dated 21.01.20.
> We have asked the solicitor if we will have an up to date one and he said no is this usual.


Will your Solicitor/Lawyer give you a written guarantee that this is usual and you are fully protected?

It has now been recommended by some consumer protection associations that clients wear a body camera with audio when visiting a Spanish lawyer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Miss Jones11 said:


> Will your Solicitor/Lawyer give you a written guarantee that this is usual and you are fully protected?
> 
> It has now been recommended by some consumer protection associations that clients wear a body camera with audio when visiting a Spanish lawyer.


Which consumer protection associations? Do you have a link?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Miss Jones11 said:


> Jobush said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Um? Sounds like a Mission Impossible scenario


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Which consumer protection associations? Do you have a link?


There are quite a few. I do not know how to post links and also thought it was copyright and against data protection laws.

As time moves on, maybe not in our lifetimes, this type of video procedure will become standard practice within every regulated profession. Why do you think police can no longer beat confessions out of suspects?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Miss Jones11 said:


> There are quite a few. I do not know how to post links and also thought it was copyright and against data protection laws.
> 
> As time moves on, maybe not in our lifetimes, this type of video procedure will become standard practice within every regulated profession. Why do you think police can no longer beat confessions out of suspects?


To post a link you copy your link, click on the world symbol above, left click on the http:// and paste your link.
If you ever quote from a source you need to post a link to that source.


I am wondering why it was necessary to mention Spain when you said in a previous post it was recommended to wear a body camera when visiting a lawyer *in Spain*.
And France, Italy, Mexico, Canada, Kenya...?

Until laws are passed about this I would imagine it was illegal, highly illegal


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> To post a link you copy your link, click on the world symbol above, left click on the http:// and paste your link.
> If you ever quote from a source you need to post a link to that source.
> 
> 
> ...


Providing it is not done in secret and both parties agree it is currently fully legal. What about you shopping in any supermarket and being videoed by CCTV is that highly illegal?

Professional institutions throughout the world who refuse to conduct themselves to the correct standards despite having regulators and laws will bring this on themselves. The time will come when it will be no CCTV no liability insurance.

Are you against increased consumer protection?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I think this thread is getting way of topic now.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Why not simply get a copy of the Nota Simple yourself from the land registry?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Why not simply get a copy of the Nota Simple yourself from the land registry?


Thego to notary Tuesday so not much time and it should have been done more recently than January I think. However, at the notary it will be checked. The notary will ask for the nota simple and will formally confirm with the seller that everything is kosher. If they dont then you should raise the issue then and there. If any doubt the notary will not proceed and a new date can be arranged. The days of doing the dirty stuff are long since gone and the notary is nowadays very strict and formal. I mean you have to stand up when they enter!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Miss Jones11 said:


> There are quite a few. I do not know how to post links and also thought it was copyright and against data protection laws.
> 
> As time moves on, maybe not in our lifetimes, this type of video procedure will become standard practice within every regulated profession. Why do you think police can no longer beat confessions out of suspects?


If it's on the internet you can post a link & you're not breaking any data protection laws.

If you were to copy/paste without a link to the original article, that would be against copyright laws. 


Please do post one. My internet search came up with nothing. 

The use of a 'body camera' sounds as if would be secret & therefore illegal. 

Since both parties must agree to recording for it to be legal, why would a 'body camera' be needed? 

Just a phone would work.


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> If it's on the internet you can post a link & you're not breaking any data protection laws.
> 
> If you were to copy/paste without a link to the original article, that would be against copyright laws.
> 
> ...


I never said it was on the internet, I read it in the Brighouse Echo while at the dentist, although I did post I did not know how to posts links when asked by someone. I am a new member to the forum and maybe a bit naive. This is my first computer that I got at the charity shop. :ranger: I sincerely apologise if I have broken any rules or offended anyone. 

There is nothing secret about body cameras, all police officers wear them openly, also security guards. Cameras have been in the house of commons for years to deter them from lying :clap2:. Even all court proceedings are now videoed. What about dash cams?

Yes you must inform anyone you video in private to make it legal, but in public you can video anyone you want providing you do not cause distress.:boxing:
I must admit my statement is more based on UK law than Spanish.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow ...we are really going off topic here!!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Wow ...we are really going off topic here!!!


And some wild legal inaccuracies. Take care with this thread!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Miss Jones11 said:


> I never said it was on the internet, I read it in the Brighouse Echo while at the dentist, although I did post I did not know how to posts links when asked by someone. I am a new member to the forum and maybe a bit naive. This is my first computer that I got at the charity shop. :ranger: I sincerely apologise if I have broken any rules or offended anyone.
> 
> There is nothing secret about body cameras, all police officers wear them openly, also security guards. Cameras have been in the house of commons for years to deter them from lying :clap2:. Even all court proceedings are now videoed. What about dash cams?
> 
> ...


I'm VERY glad that you added that, because it is FAR from legal to video willy nilly in public in Spain. 

Street cameras aren't that common, either, nor do the police routinely wear body cameras. 


No-one is distressed. We do always ask for 'proof' when a sweeping statement is made, especially when those of us who live here have never heard of it. 

https://www.espiamos.com/blog-tecnologia/se-puede-grabar-imagenes-en-la-calle/


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You can get a copy online - https://sede.registradores.org/site/home?lang=en_EN


----------

